# New Adobe Flash exploit in the wild.

## platojones

YIKES!  Beta channel Chromium users with chrome-binary-plugins should beware.  Version of PPAPI flash currently bundled is version 18.0.0.194, which is vulnerable:

http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/adobe-flash-exploit-that-was-leaked-by-hacking-team-goes-wild-patch-now/

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Still no new chrome unstable version with newer bundled flash since

June 23rd

Everyone on holiday ?

Gasp !  :Shocked: 

----------

## platojones

New version of chrome-binary-plugins came out today which resolves the issue.  Thanks Devs!

----------

